# Have DVD what sterio is compadible



## Biker Trash (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a DVD player that has no volume control it works through the sterio volume control the DVD has a left and Right AV/RCA wire that connects in to the sterio.
So when looking at new sterio's what do i look for to make sure my DVD player will have sound when i install it.
I have seen them with AV out but it seems i would want AV in for the unit to push the sound through.Please Help!!
Thank You.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

AV input, or a channel for it to come into the unit.


----------

